# Dog poisoned at York Racecourse.



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Last night we rec'd the news on a Bearded Collie Forum that a lady we know who lives up in the Highlands lost one of her beardies over the weekend in the most tragic circumstances whilst visiting friends in York.
The details are in the news article which you can read on the link below.

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/yorknews/display.var.1715254.0.dog_dies_after_eating_poison.php

Suffice to say that 4 year old Summer died horribly, within an hour, having eaten bread that she picked up on the Knavesmire whilst walking with her owner and her three other Beardies. Arsenic poisoning is suspected.
The lady's email and the article make no mention of the Motorhome Show, but I thought I'd better mention it as a warning for all dog owners for the future. 
My thoughts about whoever left the bread are unprintable.
Andy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Awful...


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

that is terrible, 8O I hope they catch the person responsible, and soon before it happens again. my sympathy with the owner of the poor dog.


as for the person that did this :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I would like to get my hands on them

:bad-words: :violent1: 


Anne


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

How could anybody do something so horrible - I feel so sad for the owners, she was a beautiful dog.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Deepest sympathy to the owner of the collie,we have just
bought a labrador puppy five days ago and this will make us think when taking him for walks.
This world is too full of people gleaning joy from other peoples
misery.
They unfortunately will get away with it. :evil: 

Once again REALLY sorry


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is awful could it be someones sick way of getting rid of unwanted birds, pigeons or such like. Scarey thought if others pick up on the idea though. 

Vets are like doctors they have some terrible things to deal with when they just can't do anything to help. 

Mandy


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

are we to assume that the sicko that laid the poison is a motorhomer?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

There are some sickos about,poor Summer.this must be devastating for her family
There was a dog recently poisoned in Market Weighton which isn't too far from York.



Chris


----------

